# The Larnaca 'sand-sculpture mystery'



## Charlie Bowyer (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently met a man, on Finikoudes, the sea-front stretch in Larnaca! He asked me if there was 'free wi-fi' there, which of course, there is! He was most impressed, and during the ensuing lengthy conversation, it transpired, that his name was Stephen, he was from somewhere near Berlin, Germany, and he'd been on the road, living in his car, for the past two and a half years, and that he made his living as a sand sculptor!
He told me, he'd been in Cyprus since January, and in his opinion, Larnaca was by far the most appropriate place on the island, for him to create his wonderful art! (He showed me his impressive portfolio!) He'd even payed 100 euros, for municipal authorisation!
He had spent a number of days, amassing the amount of sand he would need, and even showed me a couple of small 'practice-run' faces he'd created, on the ocean side.
The last time I saw him, was thursday, daytime, and as I had two gigs to play in Pervolia and Kiti, friday and saturday, respectfully (I'm a singer/musician) I did not return to Larnaca until the sunday. 
I looked for his car, nowhere to be found?, and though his sand pile remained, I didn't see him again?
Today, I'm 'very sad' to say, his sand pile has been flattened??
I, for one, was so looking forward to the 'buzz' his work of art would've created, and feel it would have greatly enhanced Larnaca, culturally!
I don't suppose I'll ever really know what happened, but, for me, there'll be a large question mark, hanging over this, for some time?
'IF' anyone out there, has 'any' information about it, I'd be very grateful!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've never seen anyone enjoy punctuation as much as you do. Has this something to do with your musical side?


----------



## Charlie Bowyer (Jan 31, 2012)

*Of punctuation, and too much time*

Ha! I'm sure you're correct, Zin! Perhaps I've simply too much time on my hands? I'm sure I 'over-use' punctuation.. You're not the first to point it out!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You should never use a comma before the word AND


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> You should never use a comma before the word AND


Unless, of course, it's an Oxford comma...(otherwise known as the serial comma or the Harvard comma).


----------



## Charlie Bowyer (Jan 31, 2012)

That's very helpful, thankyou! Sadly, no posts related to the 'sand sculpture' that never took place?.. In truth, I thought that would be the case!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> Unless, of course, it's an Oxford comma...(otherwise known as the serial comma or the Harvard comma).


'Eats Shoots and Leaves' springs to mind!!


----------



## artcyprus (Aug 5, 2011)

It might have been someone studying at the art college in Larnaca, which is near Finikoudes.


----------



## Charlie Bowyer (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion, but no, this guy was German, and made a living by travelling around europe, creating sand sculptures! We met up on several mornings, before he simply vanished?? Oh well.. I'm sure there's a perfectly logical explanation to it all!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Charlie Bowyer said:


> Thanks for your suggestion, but no, this guy was German, and *made a living by travelling around europe*, creating sand sculptures! We met up on several mornings, before he simply vanished?? Oh well.. *I'm sure there's a perfectly logical explanation to it all!!*


Yes. I'm sure there is


----------

